# some of my cichlids



## aulonocaradude (Apr 15, 2006)

I currently keep cyphotilapia gib kapampa and mpimbwe.
a variety of aulonocara species


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Cool pictures, I don't see what is so fascinating about africans myself but to each their own.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh man... if you kept them you would know. The constant soap opera going on in the tank is great. The blues are unmatched in nature, they glow . Looking at these pictures makes me miss keeping them. Although I personally never understood the frontosa thing... maybe it's because I never kept them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i just adore cichlids.. My friend has a polit i am just sucha big fan of! 

yours look just wonderful!


----------



## aulonocaradude (Apr 15, 2006)

thanks for all the feedback.these are very entertaining fish never a dull moment.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I'll stick with my discus and bunch of other fish non-african cichlid fish 

Nontheless, nice tanks.


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice fish you got there! I also like your set up


----------

